# My brand new Varnyard Argi B&W tegu!



## Meg90 (Sep 23, 2009)

She's HERE! I am SO excited! 

Right out of the bag, she was very docile (might have been because she wasn't as warm as she would have liked :-D ) But I held her for about 5 minutes with no problem. She was content to sit in my hand! I would have held her for hours if I didn't think she'd rather be under her light!

She is just STUNNING. I haven't ever handled/met a tegu up close and personal before, and I think she will break me in just fine.

I did an unwrapping video (wherein I look like a total dork!) and if I can get it to upload, I will post it. I was so excited my hands were just shaking! I couldn't get a good pic of me holding her really, because I needed two hands to steady the camera.

I just peeked at her again, she's been in the enclosure for about 20 mins. She's in the middle of her basking tile now, and I think she'll be nice and toasty soon.

After class tonight, I'll be picking up a log hide or two to add to her enclosure.

Here are the pics!

(the ONE shot I have that isn't blurry-tastic before I set her in the enclosure)






Enclosure (its the giant exo terra 36 in Long by 18in Wide, by 24 in high:





Just after I set her down





GORGEOUS shot!





Close-up, look at that pretty face!





My tired lady--all worn out.





She's SO beautiful! She's got a black nose too! Will that stay? Or will she lose it later on? I'm just thrilled with her!


Thanks a ton Bobby! :app


----------



## wyattroa (Sep 23, 2009)

that is one fine looking gu.. congrats! bobby does have the best
robert


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 23, 2009)

congratulations! she's a beauty


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 23, 2009)

meg90 good lookin tupinambis Great pics too


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm trying to get some good pics to enter in the contest...thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 23, 2009)

She's beautiful! I can't get enough of her. I read by her enclosure for about 30 minutes, and she watched me for the first ten, pretty closely. But after that, she was dozing, nice and relaxed.

I am amazed at how intelligent she is. Her gaze follows me when I move, even the slightest bit. When my boyfriend and I were in there admiring her, her attention would flit back and forth to whom ever was talking. Its stunning---I have owned LOTS of reptiles in my day, but she is blowing me away!

When I left for class, she was curled up in my tshirt, asleep. I'd say we're off to a good start. Tomorrow I am going to try feeding/handling. She'll get to settle in for the rest of the day without interruption.


----------



## Zilch (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats! She looks great!


----------



## BOOZER (Sep 23, 2009)

She's SO beautiful! She's got a black nose too! {quote}

pretty sure she will keep the black nose. might even get darker. my friends tegu nose got darker with age.


----------



## rrcoolj (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah they will give you that "im watching you look" lol. reat lookin lizard you got there! And it looks like she is in a great home!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 23, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> I'm trying to get some good pics to enter in the contest...thanks for the compliment![/quote
> 
> you should enter good pics


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have taken maybe 80 pictures of her today, and several videos! I CAN'T get enough! She was supposed to be my "last addition" but the boyfriend told me today, that if I _win_ someone, I can keep them!

I'm using that as incentive!!! I have at least one nice one, that I know I am using, but I am debating about the other two.

Do you all think I should include "quirkier" shots (got one of her scaling her background) or focus on more "still" pics?

Meg wants herself another Gu lol!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 23, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> I have taken maybe 80 pictures of her today, and several videos! I CAN'T get enough! She was supposed to be my "last addition" but the boyfriend told me today, that if I _win_ someone, I can keep them!
> 
> I'm using that as incentive!!! I have at least one nice one, that I know I am using, but I am debating about the other two.
> 
> ...



well I think we all want a All American GU . they are aaawesome lol


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 24, 2009)

Spent about 2 hours with her already today. About 30 minutes reading, then she went in her bin and spend about 25 minutes eating and poking around, and then we jumped in the tub for around an hour.

She's a doll. She's not too keen on being picked up, but has not tried anything aggressive. Her main goal is to avoid me, but she's still sweet to me once I have her in hand.

She ate turkey with strawberries this morning (plus Ca) and an earth worm. It was very nice to see. She's so funny. Its like she knows when I'm getting the camera. She does everything she can to not do ANYTHING when I have it pointed at her!

I'll have more pics up soon.


----------



## whoru (Sep 24, 2009)

great lookin gu


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats on your new Tegu  .They are great Lizards and it's very hard not to fall in love with them or just have one off them lol.She is very good looking.


----------

